# Direct Deposit



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's already a discussion started about this. You might find the discussion thus far, helpful:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...alert-banamex-usa-closing-expat-accounts.html


----------



## MeroRandy (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Longford. I have been reading in that thread. I must admit that I had heard nothing about this FATCA thing. I want to vomit.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MeroRandy said:


> Thank you Longford. I have been reading in that thread. I must admit that I had heard nothing about this FATCA thing. I want to vomit.


With your permission, I'm going to move your initial post to the "Alert - Banamex USA ..." thread and close this one.


----------



## MeroRandy (May 28, 2014)

That's fine Marsha. I searched for "direct deposit" before starting the thread, but found nothing. Now I have indigestion after reading it all. Thank you.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

MeroRandy said:


> Thank you Longford. I have been reading in that thread. I must admit that I had heard nothing about this FATCA thing. I want to vomit.


FATCA was passed March 2010........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MeroRandy said:


> That's fine Marsha. I searched for "direct deposit" before starting the thread, but found nothing. Now I have indigestion after reading it all. Thank you.


Sometimes it's more useful to just read the thread names than to do a search.

Now, Randy, I want you to take some deep breaths and maybe a brisk walk around your neighborhood, which I find helps to calm my nerves at times like these.


----------

